# espace 4 comptes ou partage



## roquebrune (19 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour a tous

Actuellement pour ma femme mes 2 filles et moi je paye 4€ par mois pour 50gb d'espace icloud pour chacun
Je préférerai payer directement 10€ pour 2tb  et partager l'espace mais est ce qu'il y  a des restrictions ? des inconvénients par rapport  a 4 espaces distincts
et est ce complètement séparé ?

merci


----------



## roquebrune (25 Septembre 2019)

personne n'utilise un espace iCloud familial ?


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Une simple recherche me donne ceci...


----------



## Anthony (25 Septembre 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> et est ce complètement séparé ?



Le partage familial prend en charge jusqu'à six personnes. En tant que créateur du partage, tu es l'organisateur, et ton moyen de paiement devient le moyen de paiement de l'ensemble de la famille.

L'espace de stockage est partagé, mais chaque membre dispose de son silo. Les possibilités de partage sont d'ailleurs réduites : à part un album photo partagé, un calendrier et une liste de rappels partagés, les passerelles entre les utilisateurs sont réduites. Les membres peuvent partager leurs achats (tu peux télécharger une app achetée par ta femme, l'une de tes filles peut télécharger une app que tu as acheté), mais cette fonction peut être désactivée (et certaines apps ne prennent pas en charge le partage familial). Les enfants ne peuvent pas acheter une app sans une confirmation des parents. Les abonnements ne peuvent pas être partagés. Depuis iOS 12, et avec macOS Catalina, le partage familial va aussi de pair avec Temps d’écran, qui peut servir de contrôle parental.


----------



## roquebrune (25 Septembre 2019)

@guytoon48  merci mais ca j'ai bien lu, ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si quelqu'un l'utilise et s'il y a des inconvénients, qu'on ne voit pas dans la description


----------



## roquebrune (25 Septembre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Le partage familial prend en charge jusqu'à six personnes. En tant que créateur du partage, tu es l'organisateur, et ton moyen de paiement devient le moyen de paiement de l'ensemble de la famille.
> 
> L'espace de stockage est partagé, mais chaque membre dispose de son silo. Les possibilités de partage sont d'ailleurs réduites : à part un album photo partagé, un calendrier et une liste de rappels partagés, les passerelles entre les utilisateurs sont réduites. Les membres peuvent partager leurs achats (tu peux télécharger une app achetée par ta femme, l'une de tes filles peut télécharger une app que tu as acheté), mais cette fonction peut être désactivée (et certaines apps ne prennent pas en charge le partage familial). Les enfants ne peuvent pas acheter une app sans une confirmation des parents. Les abonnements ne peuvent pas être partagés. Depuis iOS 12, et avec macOS Catalina, le partage familial va aussi de pair avec Temps d’écran, qui peut servir de contrôle parental.


ok merci
on a deja un compte itunes apple store commun mais chacun son icloud
je peux toujours essayer un mois pour voir


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Septembre 2019)

C'est complètement séparé comme le dit Apple sur son site...


----------



## roquebrune (25 Septembre 2019)

merci


----------

